# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Hobbs

## HoL

Hobbs & Co.
Hobbs Hart & Co.

The 
Parautoptics and other change key locks.

 

M00076 - Hobbs made but to the Day & Newall design. 6 lever, 203 x 159mm.
M00079 - First production (sn:600) version with the Hobbs protector, anti-pressure, patent. Dated: 1863.

----------


## HoL

Hobbs Anti-Violence locks.


M00085 - Pr of double stump locks. sn: 26606, Provenance: from a  demountable vault (Known as the Egyptian Box Vault), used during the Suez  conflict. Vault now scraped.


M00083 - 12" lock & key with escutcheon and safe badge all with the same serial number - 35374. c1924

----------


## HoL

M00261 - Bankers triple control system. c1926

----------

